# Help! Can't fit rear derailleur



## Funky_Noises (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi!
Few months ago I started building up my new bike - Genius 2018 Tuned.
Right now I have everything set up except for the rear derailleur - I have a medium cage 1x11 XT derailleur that abuts onto my XT 11-46 cassette.
To be exact the derailleur can't pull up the chain on 2 biggest sprockets because they block the way.

I tried 2 dropouts/derailleur hangers that were included with the frame and had no result.

Did anyone had that problem by a chance?

I've attached a few pics with the cassette.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

A better side angle pic would be helpful. The b-link should be horizontal, like this-









That's a funky looking hanger though, maybe it's for direct mount? (no b-link)


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/collections/derailleur-optimization/products/goatlink-11

You may need this. Not positive though because I've only ever hooked up Sram 11 speed stuff.


----------



## Funky_Noises (Aug 20, 2017)

Ah! Right now it's not horizontal.
I've tried the other hanger with horizontal b-link and it didn't fit.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm just guessing, like I said, never had that issue with Sram but in your pic, it looks like the derailleur could never get on the two big cogs without it.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

The b-link is part of the derailleur, not the hanger.


----------



## Funky_Noises (Aug 20, 2017)

J.B. Weld said:


> The b-link is part of the derailleur, not the hanger.


I stand corrected.
I meant with the current hanger b-link isn't horizontal.

About that goatlink - great tip! Thanks! Trying to find the nearest dealer right now.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Funky_Noises said:


> About that goatlink - great tip! Thanks! Trying to find the nearest dealer right now.


That derailleur does not require a goatlink. Is there no stop on that hanger? In the pic I posted you can see how the b-link rests against it.

Still, from the photo you posted it almost looks like a direct mount hanger (no b-link) like this-


----------



## Funky_Noises (Aug 20, 2017)

J.B. Weld said:


> That derailleur does not require a goatlink. Is there no stop on that hanger? In the pic I posted you can see how the b-link rests against it.
> 
> Still, from the photo you posted it almost looks like a direct mount hanger (no b-link) like this-
> 
> View attachment 1206644


Yes, my derailleur is a direct mount.
Googled the name: Shimano Deore XT RD-M8000-GS Rear Derailleur


----------



## Funky_Noises (Aug 20, 2017)

Here is the side view.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Funky_Noises said:


> Yes, my derailleur is a direct mount.


It's direct mount compatible, you need to remove the b-link to make it direct mount.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Funky_Noises said:


> Here is the side view.


Yeah it looks to me like you need to remove the b-link.

I hope that hanger is stouter than it looks!


----------



## Funky_Noises (Aug 20, 2017)

J.B. Weld said:


> Yeah it looks to me like you need to remove the b-link.
> 
> I hope that hanger is stouter than it looks!


Thanks for the advice!
I'll try that tomorrow.

That hanger feels tough.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Here's a pic from the Scott website:


----------



## Funky_Noises (Aug 20, 2017)

Lone Rager said:


> Here's a pic from the Scott website:
> 
> View attachment 1206683


This confirms I need to remove the b-link. Thanks for the find.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

If you look at other levels of that bike on the Scott website, it seems they have also have a traditional style hanger for other RDs, like SRAM, and with which you'd use the Shimano B-link.


----------



## Funky_Noises (Aug 20, 2017)

Update:
Removed b-link and everything worked fine.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I learned something as well.


----------

